# Online lookup of pigeon owners



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

I was wondering if there aren't any site's where you can type in a ring number and you get the telephone number of the owner. We have this kind of thing over here in Holland and Belgium. 

examples:
http://www.npo.nl/npo/Duif_gevonden/Duif_gevonden.html 
to see how it works type in the following ringnumber or make one up with 7 numbers.
99 - 1175831


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Actually there are a couple of sites where you can look up band numbers ...

http://www.pigeon.org 

http://www.ifpigeon.com 


Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOVE THAT WEBSITE!

We dutch people are pretty good at getting things organized when it's of such great importance, like our pigeons. Of course, Holland and Belgium, the majority of their population are pigeon fanciers. I wish it was like that here in the U.S. Then the ignorance and intollerance of pigeons would be a minority! Yeah! Treesa


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Yeah i know,

Pigeon racing is very populair in Holland and Belgium. They even have huge breeding stations where you can buy pure breeds such as Janssen, Klak and Meulemans. Do you have this in America?


----------

